# Werbeframe auf apacheserver einrichten?



## 23|SIC (5. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ich habe hier neben mir meinen kleinen Webserver und möchte dort auf dem Apache ein bißchen für freunde hosten.

nun soll das ein kleine Webring werden und ohne das ich die
Leute dazu auffordern muß, bzw. das sie nix machen brauchen dachte ich löse das mit diesem Werbeframe der permanent da ist und auch nicht mit target="_top" zu killen ist.

also wer es noch nicht verstanden hat was ich möchte.
bei kostenlosen Webspace Anbietern gibt es oft einen Werbeframe, genau diesen würde ich gerne auf meinem Server haben...


kann mir da jemand helfen?

thx schon mal im voraus...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Juni 2004)

Mit dem Registrieren hast du unsere Nutzungsbedingungen akzeptiert - das bedeuetet insbesondere, dass du auf korrekte Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achtest.

Beitrag geschlossen, bis ich eine korrekt überarbeitete Fassung per PM erhalte.


----------

